# Building a Gaming Computer to run Guild Wars 2



## spencehuddles (May 6, 2013)

Hello I am buying a gaming computer from computerlx.com to run Guild Wars 2 very clean and pristine and am wondering if this hardware is a good choice.
Also, can I connect to a router wirelessly with this computer? Thanks


Intel Core i7 Processor i7-2600 3.4GHz 8MB QUAD CORE
INTEL PROCESSOR COOLING FAN
INTEL STANDARD PROCESSOR COOLING FAN

Asus P8B75-V LGA1155/ Intel B75/ Quad CrossFireX/ SATA3&USB3.0/ A&GbE/ ATX Motherboard
DDR3 RAM
16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1333MHz (PC3 10600) Dual / Quad Channel

SEAGATE / WD 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB CACHE SATA 6.0Gb/s

22X DVD-RW DUAL LAYER

nVidia GeForce GT630 4GB DDR3 2DVI/HDMI SLI PCI-EXP Video Card

REALTEK 8-CHANNEL DIGITAL SOUND ONBOARD

REALTEK 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network Card (onboard)

COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX

CORSAIR 600 WATT HIGH PERFORMANCE SLI/CROSSFIRE POWER SUPPLY


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

There are a few things that need to change on the build such as the PSU.

I would highly recommend just using one of the builds from our build guide here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Op look at the build guides here. They are very good, not the best I have seen but close enough. Get a better GPU for GW2. HD7770 or GTX 650/660 (non ti) at least. HD7850-70 or GTX 660/_ti_ would be better.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

spencehuddles said:


> Hello I am buying a gaming computer from computerlx.com to run Guild Wars 2 very clean and pristine and am wondering if this hardware is a good choice.
> Also, can I connect to a router wirelessly with this computer? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Your video card and CPU are very poorly balanced. You always want to spend more on the video card than CPU - your CPU pretty much only needs to be fast enough to handle the video card's demands.

i7-2600: No difference between this and an i5 except for the +$100. Save some money:
Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K - Newegg.com

GT630 4gb: A GT630 is not a good gaming GPU no matter how much memory you put on it. Extra memory doesn't help if your GPU isn't powerful enough to use it. If you take that $100 you save from getting an i5, you can buy a number of better cards with *2gb* of memory (yes, 2gb is more than plenty). Some good deals that can handle GW2 very well:

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100354OC-2L Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card (best deal right now imo)
ASUS GTX660-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 660 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com


Otherwise, a better quality PSU is recommended. A SeaSonic 650-watt unit would be perfect:
SeaSonic M12II 650 SS-650AM 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply - Newegg.com


Lastly, there's no need to go over 8gb of memory. Save yourself a little money - you'll never notice the difference.
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would highly recommend just using one of the builds from our build guide here:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


All of our builds use top quality known compatible components.


----------

